
The Next Big Blue-Collar Job Is Coding - jonbaer
https://www.wired.com/2017/02/programming-is-the-new-blue-collar-job/?href=
======
btdiehr
This article conveniently redefines the definition of blue collar work. By
similar thinking, are typists, receptionists, data-entry folks all blue
collar?

> Coal miners are really technology workers who get dirty

Really?

I even agree with the premise that were going to see an increase of 'trades'
style programmers assuming a certain classification of programming jobs, but
the article is sensationalized.

~~~
Haven_Monahan
Time was, those were referred to as "pink-collar" jobs; probably b/c there was
a preponderance of women doing them.

